# Australia is.........................................



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Come on...........be truthful and daring ..

I'll start - full of Australians


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Come on...........be truthful and daring ..
> 
> I'll start - full of Australians


...meat pie & sausage roll heaven


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

True - meat heaven, the meat here is beautiful, shame about the fruit and veg


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> True - meat heaven, the meat here is beautiful, shame about the fruit and veg


Good job my mamma raised me wrong and don't eat my fruit and veg then


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> Good job my mamma raised me wrong and don't eat my fruit and veg then


The veggies are ok i suppose but the fruit is tasteless (from what i am used to anyway)


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> The veggies are ok i suppose but the fruit is tasteless (from what i am used to anyway)



It never used to be. Over the last decade the shops have become really dodgy. They keep fruit and vegetables in storage for (literally) months before it makes it to the shelves – and so it is treated with so much rubbish it no longer tastes like fruit.
Because it’s been a gradual process, only Australians who have spent time elsewhere – like in Europe – notice things have changed. There’s so much ‘Australia has the greatest food’ propaganda around that nobody wants to believe otherwise.
We grow some of our own fruit these days. It’s amazing how different it is.

But it's still nowhere near as bad as in Asia!

Sorry to move this even further off-topic!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

SNH said:


> It never used to be. Over the last decade the shops have become really dodgy. They keep fruit and vegetables in storage for (literally) months before it makes it to the shelves – and so it is treated with so much rubbish it no longer tastes like fruit.
> Because it’s been a gradual process, only Australians who have spent time elsewhere – like in Europe – notice things have changed. There’s so much ‘Australia has the greatest food’ propaganda around that nobody wants to believe otherwise.
> We grow some of our own fruit these days. It’s amazing how different it is.
> 
> ...



There’s so much ‘Australia has the greatest food’ propaganda around that nobody wants to believe otherwise.

Totally agreed


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

The fruit and veg isn't so bad in Melbourne, we've had some gorgeous mangoes and pineapple mmmmm... You should try the fruit & veg from Robinsons in the Isle of Man, what a joke! 
Anyway, Australia is .... gorgeous sunshine, beaches and blueberry wine


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

Australia is........ where we hope to be this year


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

australia is............. so freaking far


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Sono said:


> Australia is........ where we hope to be this year


Good answer - c ya when you get here


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> australia is............. so freaking far


mm...you're not joking there Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nopes.. it sure is far.. it looks far considering the way the applications are moving and yeah looking at the hours one need to sit in the flight..it sure as hell is far..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

The flights weren't as bad as i had envisioned (an excorsism springs to mind hee hee) after dealing with 3 kids on board! but they were all well behaved.


The worst part for me was stopping off in Dubai - the airport is the worst airport i have ever encountered, it's an absolute nightmare and i would never go that way again. Next time i'm heading to the uk, i'll be going via Singapore and Heathrow!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

is it?? i heard its otherwise.. wait till u hit india sometime . they r working on the domestic terminal right now which has become more thn beautiful but the international one is still a nightmare. but i guess by the time u plan a trip to india, it would be far better thn what it currently is.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

It's too big and intimidating, we were passed from pillar to post and dropped off at the wrong end of the airport so had to hike about a zillion miles to our terminal (with three kids and maximum luggage) - so you could imagine my face -  hee hee


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

I found Dubai okay as long as I held my breath walking past the smoking rooms. The new terminal is quite nice. The first time I went through Dubai I paid £19 and got access to the business lounge, that was great!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

We had a really bad experience but obviously if you have no kids with you then the journey will be far more pleasant anyway, and there's no need to stress, panic or worry!

It was quite funny really as my hubby was all calm and sorting things out and i was freaking out.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, I am dreading having to do the trip with kids, might delay that one for as long as possible. Or just learn to pack minimal luggage! I did find the last trip through Dubai a bit annoying, seemed we landed at the other end of the airport from the flight to Melbourne. Hand luggage was heavy with laptop and leaving pressies. Took a while for me to realise I should just use a trolley, oops!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehe i can understand. as my Oh says, take things calm anj, why do u hv to panic in every situation. and then everytime he is lost somewhere, i ask him, what r u thinking? is it that u r worried about the situations.. and his reply is always the same.. men dont think and men dont worry about situations


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehe i can understand. as my Oh says, take things calm anj, why do u hv to panic in every situation. and then everytime he is lost somewhere, i ask him, what r u thinking? is it that u r worried about the situations.. and his reply is always the same.. men dont think and men dont worry about situations


men don't think? - we'll leave it at that shall we


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

We do think, it's usually "What's she on about now?!?" 



scottishcelts said:


> men don't think? - we'll leave it at that shall we


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

amaslam said:


> We do think, it's usually "What's she on about now?!?"


hahahaha.. 

wise men dont think.. they do it 
all wise men have grey hair
wise men blaaahhh.. weren't all these wise men ideologies started off by "MEN"??? 

if men dont think then why are all philosophers men? ok, not all but most.. and trust me I can not think of a single woman philosopher right now and I am a philosophy hons graduate.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahahaha..
> 
> wise men dont think.. they do it
> all wise men have grey hair
> ...


well, im very philosophical if that helps hee hee hee


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Men are good for only one thing joke!!!



Upset over a newlywed squabble with my husband, I went to my mother to complain. Trying to console me, my dad said that men are not all like this all the time.

"Nonsense," I said. "Men are good for only one thing!"

"Yes," my mother interjected, "but how often do you have to parallel park?"


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehehe.. me too.. i am good at roping people for my forceful lectures on life and ethics in general.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. good one  but trust me I manage the parallel parking as well


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

So do i but it's not something needed here very much in QLD - they are into all this backwards and at an angle parking (im flipping hopeless at it lol)


----------



## FranD (Feb 25, 2009)

Windy! It's a lot windier than you think


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

...the place to be (and so says our State slogan emblazoned on our license plates) 

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

a cultural desert................


----------



## THC (Feb 27, 2009)

A dream about to be realised (we leave the UK in FIFTEEN days time!!!!!!!! )


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

or a cultural disaster??


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> or a cultural disaster??


That toooooooo


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha u are sitting in melb and u say its a culture desert and i have been told that melb tops the cultural hub list.. i wonder what othr places wub b like


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

the place where I hang my hat


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hahahaha u are sitting in melb and u say its a culture desert and i have been told that melb tops the cultural hub list.. i wonder what othr places wub b like


Sydney is OK if you can handle their attitude.... the rest is lost in the 70's.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Australia is what you make it.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Sydney is OK if you can handle their attitude.... the rest is lost in the 70's.


try goin back 10 years


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> try goin back 10 years


No to be fair - we are in the 80's lol


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> No to be fair - we are in the 80's lol


If you live in Melbourne (or Sydney)


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

...a big country


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Australia is........the best decision we've ever made.

And as someone else mentioned - what you make it!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Australia is our future and hopefully the best decision we will ever make! A life without risks is like no life at all-can't wait to join you all.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

I have just found this thread and read it all. It is what you make it but can be easier said than done sometimes. Many people like living in the 80s (why) lol but that's okay. I have lived here for years and been "home " a few times. The one thing that as struck me in recent years is how far forward the UK as moved. An old country but with a very modern take on things generally. I think we are backwards ie regarding home deliveries, buying from the Internet, catalogues. It drives me mad that places like David Jones, Myers, etc don't do Internet shopping. It seems mad to me but my take on things is that it is about money not about real service and this got me thinking to how do elderly, disabled people, people with out a car, how do they cope? So for me Australia is backward with Internet services.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> I have just found this thread and read it all. It is what you make it but can be easier said than done sometimes. Many people like living in the 80s (why) lol but that's okay. I have lived here for years and been "home " a few times. The one thing that as struck me in recent years is how far forward the UK as moved. An old country but with a very modern take on things generally. I think we are backwards ie regarding home deliveries, buying from the Internet, catalogues. It drives me mad that places like David Jones, Myers, etc don't do Internet shopping. It seems mad to me but my take on things is that it is about money not about real service and this got me thinking to how do elderly, disabled people, people with out a car, how do they cope? So for me Australia is backward with Internet services.


Yip Joleyn - i though that immediately actually and baffled me just how 80's this place really is


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

........full of nasty naughty insects


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> ........full of nasty naughty insects


can we add spiders and snakes? Oh and sharks! 
On the plus side there platypus (my fav), roos and koalas and some amazing birds. I can't believe that there are wild cockatoos, budgies and other beautiful (and loud!) flying around the streets!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> can we add spiders and snakes? Oh and sharks!
> On the plus side there platypus (my fav), roos and koalas and some amazing birds. I can't believe that there are wild cockatoos, budgies and other beautiful (and loud!) flying around the streets!


Arggh the spiders are horrible big ugly feckers aren't they  I haven't seen a snake yet (touch wood!) but i love the birds, especially the multi-coloured parrots, they are amazing. At first when i saw those big birds with the long beaks that walk around the parks, i ran a mile i was terrified  but they are so placid and run away from you!


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> can we add spiders and snakes? Oh and sharks!
> On the plus side there platypus (my fav), roos and koalas and some amazing birds. I can't believe that there are wild cockatoos, budgies and other beautiful (and loud!) flying around the streets!


The fauna and flora are wonderful. The coast line too.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Arggh the spiders are horrible big ugly feckers aren't they  I haven't seen a snake yet (touch wood!) but i love the birds, especially the multi-coloured parrots, they are amazing. At first when i saw those big birds with the long beaks that walk around the parks, i ran a mile i was terrified  but they are so placid and run away from you!


It is strange to have them around the parks and shopping centres. I'm yet to see a wild snake though I did stupidly have a boa around my neck at Healesville Sanctuary, stupid, stupid, stupid, my skin is still crawling!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> It is strange to have them around the parks and shopping centres. I'm yet to see a wild snake though I did stupidly have a boa around my neck at Healesville Sanctuary, stupid, stupid, stupid, my skin is still crawling!


aargh you're mad lol - i could never do that!


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

So my fiancé says! lol


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

I have chopped a few heads of snakes in my time when I lived on property! Spiders ha I have had a few run ins with them too. It was raining and I was very heavily pregnant at the time with my last child and I went to put on my heavy yellow rain jacket to go out to make sure the water was flowing into the dam as I put my left arm in the arm of the jacket a huge spider (you know the one you can comb their hair and put a bow in it) crawled out the other end and started walking up my arm. I quickly to the coat off and had to use a shovel to kill it after spraying it with oven cleaner! That is all I had I might add. I have had loads of encounters on property but not in your average house I might add.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Joleyn said:


> I have chopped a few heads of snakes in my time when I lived on property! Spiders ha I have had a few run ins with them too. It was raining and I was very heavily pregnant at the time with my last child and I went to put on my heavy yellow rain jacket to go out to make sure the water was flowing into the dam as I put my left arm in the arm of the jacket a huge spider (you know the one you can comb their hair and put a bow in it) crawled out the other end and started walking up my arm. I quickly to the coat off and had to use a shovel to kill it after spraying it with oven cleaner! That is all I had I might add. I have had loads of encounters on property but not in your average house I might add.


Please tell me you're nowhere near east Melbourne!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wohooo that was some introduction for the baby to the real world.. eeeks.. 
and scottishcelts..ur thread is becoming famous and hot . 

will add..
australia is........... lazy.. is it?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> I have chopped a few heads of snakes in my time when I lived on property! Spiders ha I have had a few run ins with them too. It was raining and I was very heavily pregnant at the time with my last child and I went to put on my heavy yellow rain jacket to go out to make sure the water was flowing into the dam as I put my left arm in the arm of the jacket a huge spider (you know the one you can comb their hair and put a bow in it) crawled out the other end and started walking up my arm. I quickly to the coat off and had to use a shovel to kill it after spraying it with oven cleaner! That is all I had I might add. I have had loads of encounters on property but not in your average house I might add.


OMG  i would have screamed like there was no tomorrow 

Also, the baby would have been born with grey hair hee hee hee


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> wohooo that was some introduction for the baby to the real world.. eeeks..
> and scottishcelts..ur thread is becoming famous and hot .
> 
> will add..
> australia is........... lazy.. is it?


Australia can be sleepy depending where you live. Australians themselves have a reputation for being lazy hee hee - especially if you ask a Kiwi


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Australia is sun, sand and fun! Gotta love the beaches!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Australia is totally unfashionable 

The benefit of that is that nobody gives a toss what they wear, so we can all join the club if we wish


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> OMG  i would have screamed like there was no tomorrow
> 
> Also, the baby would have been born with grey hair hee hee hee


Well I did scream It wasn't a calm moment I remember spraying this darn thing with oven cleaner the foamy kind it just kept on runnin so I battered it with a spade in the kitchen I might add. I am afraid this was mild compared to a few other of my experiences of nasties Baby born at the right time too.


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

British Kiwi said:


> Please tell me you're nowhere near east Melbourne!


LOL No some of it in Queensland outback and some on property in NSW


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> Well I did scream It wasn't a calm moment I remember spraying this darn thing with oven cleaner the foamy kind it just kept on runnin so I battered it with a spade in the kitchen I might add. I am afraid this was mild compared to a few other of my experiences of nasties Baby born at the right time too.


lol lol thats so funny - oven cleaner, i done that one day as the red can of mortein spray is almost identical to the red oven cleaner spray!

I now have a bad case of the heebie jeebies


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

Australia is a lot of bare feet lol


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

in the arse end of the world...........


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> in the arse end of the world...........


I get the impression that you're not so fond of down under??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever gave you that idea, his posts are always so positive and inspirational, <excuse me while I ROFL now> 



British Kiwi said:


> I get the impression that you're not so fond of down under??


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> I get the impression that you're not so fond of down under??


Its OK...... decent weather and the kids like it....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahahaha.. yeah always a pun (desperately) intended.. but he has his way with words.. he appreciates but his way of appreciation is different..not may will understand


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think one of the few cases where the kids r liking it and the daddy isnt.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> Australia is a lot of bare feet lol


mm...yes, smelly and sweaty


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Its OK...... decent weather and the kids like it....


hahahaha ........i believe you really


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

....full of bogan's and drongo's


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> mm...yes, smelly and sweaty


I still can't believe that people go to a shopping mall in bare feet very cringe worthy


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> I still can't believe that people go to a shopping mall in bare feet very cringe worthy


Try big sweaty workmen, with their big sweaty boots, coming into your home, taking off the boots and unleashing their big sweaty feet ....OMG


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i think one of the few cases where the kids r liking it and the daddy isnt.


Nah, is OK.... Just nothing like Europe (obviously) when it comes to style/design/ingenuity etc


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Nah, is OK.... Just nothing like Europe (obviously) when it comes to style/design/ingenuity etc


mm...ditto Halo


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Try Tasmania , the fruit, veggies and meat are awesome


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Try big sweaty workmen, with their big sweaty boots, coming into your home, taking off the boots and unleashing their big sweaty feet ....OMG


EWE! That is gross.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> EWE! That is gross.


tell me about it - i nearly had a heart attack when a couple of plumbers came into the house and took off their boots AND socks!

I couldn't believe it - apparently thats the done thing!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's gotta be a QLD thing, I've never seen or heard of it in NSW. 

I got a great set of plumbers, did the job (kept shoes on ) and not only that did a sweep up of the floor afterwards. Keepers those two 



scottishcelts said:


> tell me about it - i nearly had a heart attack when a couple of plumbers came into the house and took off their boots AND socks!
> 
> I couldn't believe it - apparently thats the done thing!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> It's gotta be a QLD thing, I've never seen or heard of it in NSW.
> 
> I got a great set of plumbers, did the job (kept shoes on ) and not only that did a sweep up of the floor afterwards. Keepers those two


Mm... it won't be happening again i can assure you! It is a qld thing alright, any time i've joked with the locals about their 'habits', they say it's just because it's so hot here and it's a way of life, i suppose they are used to it and don't notice but for me it's just the thought of the sweaty working feet on my nice clean floor


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

Some areas of Queensland are very well different . Laidback is a word that even they use to describe themselves, odd though it would take effort to take your boots and socks off and then put them on again. At least it is thoughtful for your floors lol


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

Australia clean air, lots of space, beautiful coast line, and rubbish drivers lol


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> Australia clean air, lots of space, beautiful coast line, and rubbish drivers lol


I think it's because they all drive automatics over here - cop out driving if you ask me


----------



## FranD (Feb 25, 2009)

Sammi

You're right the food in Tassie is good at least the stuff grown here is.


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

perth crap drivers ,Snobby people who snub you and f **ki*g thick aussies (well some ) ooh and loads of english lol just thought i`d throw a spanner in the works lol(only joking )


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I think it's because they all drive automatics over here - cop out driving if you ask me


Lazy driving hadn't thought of that one


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

irishfamily said:


> perth crap drivers ,Snobby people who snub you and f **ki*g thick aussies (well some ) ooh and loads of english lol just thought i`d throw a spanner in the works lol(only joking )


hee hee hee hee hee hee lol


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Fran hi there whereabouts are you i Tassie, we have a home over north when we are not in WA...... its a wee bit of scotland without the hassle i Tassie hehehehehe


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

so Sharon when can the ozies celebrate your departure


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> Fran hi there whereabouts are you i Tassie, we have a home over north when we are not in WA...... its a wee bit of scotland without the hassle i Tassie hehehehehe


what? - am i missing something sammie?


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

come on Scots, when we are driving down the 2,000 km to Perth, just go into your auto mode and eventually you arrive there. Yes its lazy driving but no big deal, better then stop go stop go into 2nd, then 3rd back into 2nd in Blighty pmsl lol lol lol


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes Scots, Tassie is my dream place, great people, weather is much cooler, gorgeous summers, you can ski in winter, great food, cheaper cost of living, ok jobs are fewer, but hospitals always need staff, and sparkies and and........ Cant wait to leave WA . By the way Scots,we have the Edinburgh Tattoo coming to Sydney in February first time out of Scotland in 70 years.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> Yes Scots, Tassie is my dream place, great people, weather is much cooler, gorgeous summers, you can ski in winter, great food, cheaper cost of living, ok jobs are fewer, but hospitals always need staff, and sparkies and and........ Cant wait to leave WA . By the way Scots,we have the Edinburgh Tattoo coming to Sydney in February first time out of Scotland in 70 years.


Ok - i'll get me coat  you got room for me - i can cook and clean hee hee hee

Hey, i didn't know that about the tattoo - that'll be fabulous, i'm gonna look into that!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> so sharon when can the ozies celebrate your departure


:d:d:d


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> come on Scots, when we are driving down the 2,000 km to Perth, just go into your auto mode and eventually you arrive there. Yes its lazy driving but no big deal, better then stop go stop go into 2nd, then 3rd back into 2nd in Blighty pmsl lol lol lol


Oh it's not what driving is supposed to be about though is it! Automatics are for people who can't drive!


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Scots thats got to be an awesome occasions, backdrop is ofEdinburgh Castle.... hold on i will get you the link


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> Scots thats got to be an awesome occasions, backdrop is ofEdinburgh Castle.... hold on i will get you the link


thank-you


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

scots...... cant find the original link will look later but it is 4th Februaryhttp://www.thesydneytraveler.com/edinburgh-military-tattoo-coming-to-sydney/...... now that will give me chicken flesh hahahaha


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> scots...... cant find the original link will look later but it is 4th Februaryhttp://www.thesydneytraveler.com/edinburgh-military-tattoo-coming-to-sydney/...... now that will give me chicken flesh hahahaha


Thats ok - ill find it. I know what you are saying about the chicken flesh, i was most upset with the bagpipes that were being played here at the new year, i was in tears. I always cried in Scotland at the bagpipes, so you can imagine the state i was in here!


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

You were probably in bits Scots, hey home is home even if you are in a new land, Scotland is absolutely beautiful but I just hate the climate the laws, and, and, and, and...... the further north in Scotland I found was nicer, thats just my opinion, but I have much to be positive about in Australia, there is something for everyone over here, and seriously if peopke dont like it, theres usually an international airport for that one way ticket back home he he he


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

The organizers said the 2010 Sydney event would have 1,500 performers, among them more than 300 musicians from Britain, including the pipes and drums of units of the Royal Regiment of Scotland. The popular Top Secret Drum Corps from Basel in Switzerland will also perform in Sydney.

Bands and highland dancers from Australia and New Zealand have also been frequent visitors to Edinburgh over the years.

The dates and full program for the Sydney show will be announced later this year. The 2009 tattoo in Edinburgh runs from August 7 to 29........ ok Scots x


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Here yougo Scots th ofifical website, couldnt find it for a while...................
http://www.edinburghtattooinaustralia.com.au/..........................enjoy


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

well cars dont interest me that much scots, much prefer my Laverda/MH Ducati and when i grow up an MV Agusta he he he


----------



## willow2009 (Feb 2, 2009)

Australia..... will be home on 31st march


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

willow2009 said:


> Australia..... will be home on 31st march


Very best of luck to you willow


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> You were probably in bits Scots, hey home is home even if you are in a new land, Scotland is absolutely beautiful but I just hate the climate the laws, and, and, and, and...... the further north in Scotland I found was nicer, thats just my opinion, but I have much to be positive about in Australia, there is something for everyone over here, and seriously if peopke dont like it, theres usually an international airport for that one way ticket back home he he he


Hey sammie, yes i agree with you about the further north you go, the better Scotland is! Hey if i win the lottery, i'll be buying an elegant Scottish castle (if there's any left that is lol) and hopefully not too far away from Billy Connolly's hee hee  

The worse thing for me in Scotland is the knife and ned culture, it's absolutely terrifying and we feared for our children's upbringing, so we figured Australia would be a healthier environment, in all aspects of the word. I also like the fact that (it seems like anyway) less people smoke here and i love that!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> Here yougo Scots th ofifical website, couldnt find it for a while...................
> http://www.edinburghtattooinaustralia.com.au/..........................enjoy


cheers for the links sammie


----------



## cdnmartinigirl (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought this would be a good thread to start for my first post on this forum!

Australia is....

.....the place I have always dreamed to visit and am going to make it a reality for myself in 2009, to start a new chapter of my life!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

cdnmartinigirl said:


> I thought this would be a good thread to start for my first post on this forum!
> 
> Australia is....
> 
> .....the place I have always dreamed to visit and am going to make it a reality for myself in 2009, to start a new chapter of my life!


...and the best of luck to ya


----------



## cdnmartinigirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Scottishcelts! 

I'm sending in my visa application in a few weeks (I'm applying for the working holiday visa) and I'm planning to leave Canada in July to head to Australia. Starting in Sydney, visiting my childhood next door neighbour who moved there and married an Aussie about 2 years ago.....and then heading who knows where else after that! 

I'm looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

cdnmartinigirl said:


> I thought this would be a good thread to start for my first post on this forum!
> 
> Australia is....
> 
> .....the place I have always dreamed to visit and am going to make it a reality for myself in 2009, to start a new chapter of my life!


Good for you, it should be a great adventure. Australia fantastic in Winter


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Australia is.......... beautiful..

off late, specially since we made up our mind one and half yr back, we have been seeing too much of Australia and Newzealand on Travel & Living. day before they showed 30 must do things in AU and yesterday they showed 30 must do's in NZ and wohooooo.. It freaked me.. I knew these two places are more nature activity centric..but so much.. wow.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Scottishcelts, come to India and trust me you will be tired changing gears.. automatic is for places like India where the traffic is a killer. I so want to pick an automatic, i think i hv consumed my quota of changing gears for life 

time to switch


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Scottishcelts, come to India and trust me you will be tired changing gears.. automatic is for places like India where the traffic is a killer. I so want to pick an automatic, i think i hv consumed my quota of changing gears for life
> 
> time to switch



The traffic here is not a killer - just lazy incompetent drivers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehe.. so automatics are for lazy bones too..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehehe.. so automatics are for lazy bones too..


mmmm hmmmmm


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

your welcome scots, and yes, "home is always in our hearts" you can never take that away from us, but I think we are blessed. Look at Thai Visa Forums, you get problems with Visas, murders, rapes etc etc and its become a law less country now... If you are going o be an ex pat, I think Australia or NZ are the best countries in the world to live in. Martini welcome as well and enjoy


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Scots, I remember driving in Scotland over weekends, well if thats the best you can give me on driving in Scotland I should have taken a rain check, it was either silly old people with hats on driving at 15mph or the proverbial drunks hahaha, and good luck with the castle, they have all been brougt up by Poles or Romanians


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sammie said:


> Scots, I remember driving in Scotland over weekends, well if thats the best you can give me on driving in Scotland I should have taken a rain check, it was either silly old people with hats on driving at 15mph or the proverbial drunks hahaha, and good luck with the castle, they have all been brougt up by Poles or Romanians


one can dream


----------



## ozkelbel79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Australia is...... the greatest sporting nation in the world!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ozkelbel79 said:


> Australia is...... the greatest sporting nation in the world!


well - one has to be sporty when academia is not on the cards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehehe good one celts.. but is it?? are they so poor academically? hehehehehe cant stop laughing


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehehehe good one celts.. but is it?? are they so poor academically? hehehehehe cant stop laughing


You know they may come across that way, but I belong to writing groups,book groups etc. I think the problem is that they spend too much time giving the attention to sport. I mean in the UK it is football and that drove me nuts too. 
Books are also very expensive here and it does make you wonder if anyone reads at all. The Irish are well known for their academia and drinking so I suppose it may be all about perception of the societyyour living in.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Joleyn said:


> Books are also very expensive here and it does make you wonder if anyone reads at all.


There are these places called libraries where you can borrow books - you don't have to buy them  

I agree that books are expensive here and it can still be cheaper to import them from abroad rather than buy them here!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> There are these places called libraries where you can borrow books - you don't have to buy them
> 
> I agree that books are expensive here and it can still be cheaper to import them from abroad rather than buy them here!


Yip i agree Karen, we also buy books from abroad - America is the cheapest


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Yip i agree Karen, we also buy books from abroad - America is the cheapest


I buy many books from overseas too but we shouldn't have to.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

If you want rip-off one only has to look at the crisp and chocolate prices........


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

Halo said:


> If you want rip-off one only has to look at the crisp and chocolate prices........


That is very true. We had problems with a motor bike part, it was nearly $600.00 we bought it in America for $85.00 plus postage????? So rip off is the word, it is the same with many other things. I know guys that get their fishing gear in the States. It can't do much for our economy.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> If you want rip-off one only has to look at the crisp and chocolate prices........


Yip it's a complete killer - and the chocolate tastes naff! 

Not got much to say for the crisps either!


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Yip it's a complete killer - and the chocolate tastes naff!
> 
> Not got much to say for the crisps either!


Hi,
Just got to say Australia is.... for us riding horses in the outback, lovely sunshine, back to nature, riding bare back in the water, sleeping under the stars in a swag (not a snake in sight)along with a barbi in the countryside. Where in the UK can you do this? Just had a weekend near Esk on a Horse trail adventure absolutely fantastic! there is so much opportunity in Australia to do things you could never imagine. For us Australia is the place to be, we have been here 3 years and love it!  No matter what people say give it a try if you dont like it you can always return


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Kaz, thats so true.... Karratha a la Bush (lol) has an amazing Library, user friendly, will obtain most books for you, for a mining town it does amazingly well, I use the Salvos and charity shops for 2nd hand books and in Tasmania, great Libraries and an abundance of 2nd hand book shops, no complaints here. The Print run is bound to be expensive, fewer people here, Holland the same, fewer people= dearer books


----------



## sprintman (Feb 3, 2009)

God's country and I've lived all over the world.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sprintman said:


> God's country and I've lived all over the world.


mm...........wouldn't God's country be all Earth??? 

Nowhere is the land of milk or honey. I strongly believe anywhere is beautiful if you are happy


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Based on what I wonder...... Must be the "un-holy" price of food, the "devilishly" unfunny humor wrapped up with the "un-angelic" tones of the Midnight oil apostleship.


----------



## sprintman (Feb 3, 2009)

If you got away for the British penchant for buying food in superarkets you'd find cheaper and far fresher food than you can get in the U.K. Midnight Oil are pretty decent, but not all songs, just like any other band.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sprintman said:


> If you got away for the British penchant for buying food in superarkets you'd find cheaper and far fresher food than you can get in the U.K. Midnight Oil are pretty decent, but not all songs, just like any other band.


You mean like bread, milk and cheese?  (all those stable foods)


----------



## sprintman (Feb 3, 2009)

A2 milk from corner shop, bread, cheese from farmers market as well as all meat, vegetables, pasta, well everything really. Supermarket for alcohol, soap powder etc.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sprintman said:


> A2 milk from corner shop, bread, cheese from farmers market as well as all meat, vegetables, pasta, well everything really. Supermarket for alcohol, soap powder etc.


Glad these options are open to you.


----------



## sprintman (Feb 3, 2009)

Most areas covered by these but buying great British food mags (Olive and BBC Good food) shows Brits are wedded to supermarkets, Aussies less so.

Australian Farmers Market Association

Better, cheaper food, lot's of organic (did I mention it's cheaper?)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Midnight Oil are quite good actually and still goin strong!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Midnight Oil are quite good actually and still goin strong!


Sadly ...................


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Sadly ...................


Hey - they're not too bad, i can think of far worse!

i.e Westlife and any other boy band full of eejits


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey - they're not too bad, i can think of far worse!
> 
> i.e Westlife and any other boy band full of eejits


bet you were a bay city roller


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

weelee said:


> bet you were a bay city roller


omg no but i can remember my mum bought me some bay city roller socks when i was about 5 - and i had to wear them


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice thread... 

So here it goes...

Australia is a natural wonderland..
Australia is full of beautiful beaches... 
Australia is surrounded by crystal blue waters...
Australia is an archaeological asset with amazing ancient rock formations and pristine rainforests...
Australia is the sixth largest country in the world...
Australia is the country with lowest population density per square kilometre...
Australia is the best which has 16 world heritage listed properties...
Australia is the country with 200 different languages and dialects spoken...
Australia is full of friendly people wishing Gud day every day to everyone...
and
Australia is full of Vegemite fans (Vegemite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)...

hahaha

Cheers to all OZ Mates....


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Nice thread...
> 
> So here it goes...
> 
> ...


Buddy, you have bumped an almost three years old thread  Good information nevertheless. Hopefully the guys will keep it going.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Esurfer said:


> Buddy, you have bumped an almost three years old thread  Good information nevertheless. Hopefully the guys will keep it going.


Yea..... Old is Gold u know 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## laksvb (Dec 8, 2011)

Australia is where we want to be one year from now


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

laksvb said:


> Australia is where we want to be one year from now


hahaha...

Why one year gap...be optimistic 'Say ASAP' or 'Before the next immigration law change' :-D

Cheers


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

Australia is.........full of beauties....awesome weather....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

....expensive


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> ....expensive


its expensive yet manageable?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

beautiful nonetheless


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

a perfect place to bring up the littlins! :clap2:


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

.. a land of cricket and rugby. Love NFL and NBA but can't wait to get into the local sports there. Rugby looks like full-on fun :boxing: :rockon:!

The Australia-India series will be on around the time we'll be getting there - back to cricket after a looooong time for me .


----------



## magvic (Sep 10, 2009)

...overrated.


----------



## THC (Feb 27, 2009)

magvic said:


> ...overrated.


So you won't be staying then?


----------

